# I am so lost... ha!



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So I tore down my awesome 40GB planted tank and put it ALL into a 36gallon bow-front, to make it a shellie tank. But as it turns out, Shellies in AZ are RARE, and I honestly do not want to order online and pay shipping. Least not yet.

Shot of the 40GB in its planted prime:









I had sold the 36gal to a teacher off Facebook(wife is apart of a local yard sale) so all my Bolivian Rams are gone..  except for 2. They are in my 10gal ATM, but they are so afraid when I come up to the tank now cause of all the recent moves.. 

I have given up on making the 40GB into a shellie tank, it seemed like a great idea at first, but the more I researched... for all I want to keep.. a much smaller tank will suffice.

So the 40GB is going to house Bolivian Rams.. again! lol

I am not going to do live plants, least not the ones I had before that were demanding. Mostly Java's.. and easy going plants. MAYBE! lol

But I want my new setup like my old one:









Though this time, I will have bigger fake plants and have an actual background.. lol tank has a painted back now.. so yeah... just a quick update on ol' HF... I know I haven't posted in awhile.. and had fallen short of following up with my older threads...

More to come...


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

It's ok. I've kinda taken a break too


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Alright... so switched from black sand to some ACTUAL beach sand! lol

My process took less then 1.5 hours from full of old substrate and water, to new substrate and completely "done up"
• Used my power head(kind of ghetto rigged it, with my gravel vac's hose) and pumped about 27 gallons into a Rubbermaid container
• Put the filter media in the bin as well.
• Drained the rest of the water into the sink
• Got a Tupperware bin my wife wasn't using, and started scooping!
• Fill tank up with around 40-50lbs of beach sand and spread it around forming mini hills 
• Used power head to fill tank back up with old water(was a tad bit more then half way
• Added decor as I saw fit with a half full tank
• Filled the rest of the tank up with a triple dose of Prime from faucet
• Turned everything back on.

Was a very quick process, partly because over the last few years of being in the hobby, I had learned the short-cuts and from the previous failed moves.. lol

It looks FANTASTIC!!! 100lb bag.. Free. lol Gotta love my work and their needs to over order! A VERY slight haze but NOTHING like my previous substrates.

I went a tad bit crazy last night... but myself.. I kind of like the look so far.. but I am wanting to get rid of the smaller out of place plants and get larger bushier ones, to replace the ones in the back so I can move those ones up further.

Pictures from this morning: (excuse the heater... the **** suction cups need to be replaced)


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Your tanks are ALL lovely at every stage, HF. You've got a real eye for composition.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you much! 

Means alot!

I got another 4 BR's... from what I THINK are 1m/3f... but it may be 2m/2f... either way... it will be a total of 2m/4f or 3m/3f... so... maybe I might get REALLY lucky, and get 3 pairs! 

lol I am seriously thinking of making a stand finally for a 75gal I got for free!!! hmm!?


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Rams are such beautiful little guys, and I bet they look AMAZING in that tank!

I have got to stop reading forums that aren't the African forums. Every time I read the non African cichlid forums I'm like "*GRABBY HANDS* WANNNNNNNT" My landlord is already crazy. I really can't afford to drive him crazier with more fishtanks!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Here are some shots from today of the BR tank..

And it looks as if I got 2m/4f so.. pretty good numbers IME. It really helps to have another male I feel for the females to really become... attached to her mate.










Low quality FTS.. my bad.. will get a better one.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Are those some guppies in the middle right? Or just blurry rams?


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

In the first picture? Yes right above that red and green grassy type plant... that is a male and female fancy guppies.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

I want you to know I will hold you 100% responsible if a guppy and Ram tank magically appears in my home any time in the next forever.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Do it! I will take full responsibility! My wife hates when I spend money on my fish hobby, but loves the outcome of my tanks everytime!

I love watching fry develop and breeding going on in my tanks!

I am going to make a stand for the 75gallon for sure I think and move all of these guys into it, and then make the 40gal breeder into the multi tank!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Ohh an I am also thinking about adding a Discus... or two... ? In the 75gal that is... how would that work?

Or maybe 3-4 Angel Fish... 1m/3f.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Either should be fine I think. If you get discus, be sure to get 5-6 of them; they do better in schools.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

In my honest opinion I think just the opposite would work out better long term. I would personally go with 6 juvy discus. With your eye for tank scaping you would end up with a show quality tank.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you so much!

haha, Means a ton! Really does.. I am happy people notice my attempts at making decent looking aqua scapes! 

So, I am going to be getting a 72gallon BF here very soon to take place of my 75gallon. And I am wondering if I could get a pair of Double Full Red Cockatoo Cichlid's?

My local Petsmart has them for WAY cheap! and I really want to try a new ram, with my Bolivians. Either them or the Electric Blue.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

a 72 bowfront is a 4 foot tank I think? if so, you should be able to fit a trio, maybe even a quartet, of apistos in there (1m2f/1m3f). Though that assumes that they're the only dwarves in the tank. Btw, is a "double full red" any different from a normal double red?


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Here are some pictures from yesterday.

Most of them are of the dominant male. He is **** handsome! lol


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Whoops, honestly forgot about this thread! 

I am keeping the 75 gallon, and am still undecided on what to do with the 40.. I may just keep it going.. all depends on my wife! She makes the rules!(And I an't afraid of saying it!) lol

I think we have a pair.. man these are the most colorful BR's I have had yet!!!

I keep forgetting my D3000 at work sorry for the low quality.. 
Ohh and they are eating blood worms... They LOVE them!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

He has colored up like CRAZY today upon getting home!!!

Some pictures were taken during feeding time.

But look at his colors!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I am probably going to be getting eggs soon!

They are hovering around one of the flat rocks in the back.. but of course.. my dumb arse faced it towards the back.. lol So I cannot snag a picture if they ever do lay eggs there.. But man, they are the best looking BR's I have ever had!


----------



## ADG (Jan 2, 2011)

Very very handsome indeed - Lovely colouration. I'd ask for some of the young should they do the dirty - only I doubt you'd be willing to ship to the other side of the atlantic


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

If I had some type of live fish shipping experience... I totally would! But I bet shipping would be INSANE.

lol


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

Those are very, very nice!


----------



## aprildawn (Sep 8, 2010)

WOW!!! gorgeous. i will be starting a SA tank soon & am planning on stocking bolivians, some sort of tetras, oto cats, etc.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi halffrozen,

I've merged your Bolivian Ram post with this one since both threads were headed in the exact same direction.

Regards,
BIB


----------

